# Tomato Pie -Just had to make it



## GATOR240 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ever since I saw the post by @wboggs earlier in the week I knew that I needed to try this. I followed the recipe exactly. We could only fit three tomatoes in the shell as they were fairly large. It turned out very well. I gave it a very light smoke using pecan pellets since it was the first time that we ever had it. We have one more pie shell so I will make another one at some point and am thinking of adding crumbled bacon to it.




























- Thanks for looking


----------



## mattkm (Aug 18, 2018)

That looks awesome! I'm not even a huge tomato fan, but I need to try this!
I've got to ask about the mailbox?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks awesome there go make a couple at the Gathering. Our recipe is a little different I will send it to you.

Warren


----------



## Heyoleman (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm a TPF (tomato pie fan).

I've baked quite a few over the years, but never in a smoker.

I'm going to give it a shot.

Bacon doesn't sound bad.

I've gradually turned mine 'pie' into a deep dish pizza.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 18, 2018)

mattkm said:


> That looks awesome! I'm not even a huge tomato fan, but I need to try this!
> I've got to ask about the mailbox?



Thanks Mattkm.  That is where I put my amnps pellet tray. I had first started using the mailbox for cold smoking cheese and then gradually started using it for almost every smoke. I use the amnps in place of the chip tray and I use the mailbox mod for smoke management so that I don't need to open the door and let the heat escape out of the smoker. When I cold smoke, I stretch the flex vent out to about 6'-8' to scrub off additional heat before it reaches the smoker (i think it helps).  I have also had good luck with the amnps inside the smoker but have come to just prefer the mailbox mod.  You can do a search on "mailbox mods" on this site for a lot more information on this.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 18, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks awesome there go make a couple at the Gathering. Our recipe is a little different I will send it to you.
> 
> Warren


Thanks for the like Warren.  That sounds like a plan for the gathering.  If you send the recipe, I will try it! I have one more pie crust left.


----------



## idahopz (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2018)

It doesn't get much better than that!!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 18, 2018)

Heyoleman said:


> I'm a TPF (tomato pie fan).
> 
> I've baked quite a few over the years, but never in a smoker.
> 
> ...





idahopz said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thank you


idahopz said:


> Looks fantastic!



Thank you idahopz


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 18, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> It doesn't get much better than that!!
> Al


Thank you Al, it's about time I tried one since I've heard of them for years - won't be my last! Thanks for the like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking good, pizza pie for sure.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2018)

I plan to do this some time this week..looks good Gator! The bacon idea sounds lovely..and I got a package of crumbled bacon sitting around...might do one as is, one with bacon!


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 18, 2018)

Thank you for the like Tom. I believe someone on this site mentioned the bacon and gave me the idea. I can see how easily this could be turned into a deep dish pizza as 
H
 Heyoleman
 said.......bacon, sausage, some of 

 SmokinAl
's pepperoni.......:)


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 18, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Looking good, pizza pie for sure.



Thank you Chili...Could I bring one to your next Mexican night? :D:D:D


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Thank you Chili...Could I bring one to your next Mexican night? :D:D:D


Heck, you could've brought one to last night's Italian Night... I almost did.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice Job Denny!!:)
Actually the first Mater Pie I ever saw!! (Believe it or Not)
Cool !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## mattkm (Aug 19, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Thanks Mattkm.  That is where I put my amnps pellet tray. I had first started using the mailbox for cold smoking cheese and then gradually started using it for almost every smoke. I use the amnps in place of the chip tray and I use the mailbox mod for smoke management so that I don't need to open the door and let the heat escape out of the smoker. When I cold smoke, I stretch the flex vent out to about 6'-8' to scrub off additional heat before it reaches the smoker (i think it helps).  I have also had good luck with the amnps inside the smoker but have come to just prefer the mailbox mod.  You can do a search on "mailbox mods" on this site for a lot more information on this.


I will search it up! I figured it would be a cool smoking trick I needed to learn!
And I'm going to try a tomato pie today too, I was trying to think of something else to add to the smoker, this will be perfect.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 19, 2018)

Gator240
Don't want to high jack your thread but you asked for it so here it is.

1 pie crust
6 - 8 tomatoes if to watery drain We find pasta tomatoes work well not as watery
1 cup mozzarella cheese
1 cup mayo
1 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
bunch chopped basil
1 - 2 tablespoons chopped garlic

Preheat oven 325 degrees
Put pie crust in pan sprinkle with one hand full of mozzarella cheese and bake at 325 for about 15 minutes or until crust is brown and crispy. Chop tomatoes - mix mayo and rest of mozzarella cheese, parmesan cheese, basil, and garlic in bowl, put tomatoes in pie pan (you can pile tomatoes as high as you like) spread cheese mixture over top of tomatoes. Bake about 35 minutes or until brown on top and bubbly serve at room temperature.

You can modify garlic to your taste and use shredded parmesan cheese grated or powdery is to salty.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Denny!!:)
> Actually the first Mater Pie I ever saw!! (Believe it or Not)
> Cool !!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks for the like John. It was also the first one I ever saw too!! I will definitely make another one and possibly add some type of meat (or not).


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 20, 2018)

mattkm said:


> I will search it up! I figured it would be a cool smoking trick I needed to learn!
> And I'm going to try a tomato pie today too, I was trying to think of something else to add to the smoker, this will be perfect.


Sounds like a plan Matt, you should be able to find lots of information. How did the pie turn out??


----------



## mattkm (Aug 20, 2018)

Even better than I anticipated!  Thanks again for the idea (and also thanks to Wboggs too I guess!)


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 20, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Gator240
> Don't want to high jack your thread but you asked for it so here it is.
> 
> 1 pie crust
> ...


No worries Warren. Thanks for the recipe and the like, I will give this a try in a week or so as I am a big fan of garlic.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 20, 2018)

mattkm said:


> Even better than I anticipated!  Thanks again for the idea (and also thanks to Wboggs too I guess!)
> 
> That looks even better than mine!! Like


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 20, 2018)

That looks even better than mine!!   Yea, need to credit @wboggs as he's the one that got it started. 
Like-


----------



## Heyoleman (Aug 20, 2018)

OK...got my pie baking as we speak. Yeah, in the oven.
My recipe is pretty much like the ones already posted. Except, I put 1/3 lb of Italian sausage in mine, and a teaspoon of Frank's Red Hot sauce.

The lil' woman wasn't too keen on cooking it in the smoker. I gave in...not a big deal. I wouldn't budge on the 'real' mayo though.

My question is....How much smoke do you taste in your smoked pies?


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 20, 2018)

Being the first time that I ever had one, I did not smoke mine much at all, about 1/2 an hour. I decided to play it safe as I didn't know if my wife would even like it without the smoke (she wasn't a huge fan). There wasn't much of a smoke taste to it -no surprise there. I'm planning on making another one in the near future and will put the smoke to it along with some type of meat!!
Yours sounds real good! 
Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## mattkm (Aug 20, 2018)

This was also my first one, I cooked it on a wood burning offset, with all oak wood for a little over an hour at about 230°. It took on a real nice smoky flavour.
We'll probably try one in the oven soon too.


----------



## Heyoleman (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen.

I doubt the wife would think much of a smoky pie. "Happy wife = Happy life"

I'll probably make two next time. One smoked and the other in the oven.

Oh, today's pie turned out just a bit greasy. I should have degreased the sausage a little better.


----------

